# I bred Stomatellas!



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

I noticed my stomatella snails acting a little wierd yesterday and woke up today with cloudy water and thousands of floating eggs. The snails where spewing eggs and sperm from like 10 different places in the rock. My fish were all acting crazy and eating the eggs. Is that bad? How often do these snails breed?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not sure, but ive been hearing lots of stories about stuff breeding the last couple weeks, plate corals, snails, wonder if it has something to do with the seasons or something.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Why would that be bad? I've never heard of stomatella snails breeding in a tank setting, probably because I haven't heard much about them to begin with .

Congrats though, it's awesome when snails first breed, but then you end up with about 500 of them lol. Just learning that from the snails I got from fishfirst hehe.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have never NOT seen this happen. Has occured in 3 of my 4 tanks and the only reason it has not in the 4th is that its only been up for a month.

Don't worry, Be happy.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i noticed that for the past couple days before the spawing the snails were out during most of the day. was that same with yours? It can be a sign to look at in the future to see when they will spawn.

leveldrummer, you might be right. Its pretty wierd but one of my friends caught his stomatella snails breeding yesterday. I wonder what causes this


----------

